# Slayer-Rahmen (30/50/70/90) alle gleich??



## martin6890 (13. März 2006)

Hallo,

mich würde einmal interessieren ob die Slayer Rahmen alle baugleich sind und sich die Modelle  30/50/70/90 nur durch die jeweilige  Ausstattung unterscheiden.   


Gruß
Martin


----------



## soederbohm (13. März 2006)

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre, aber die Rahmen sollten abgesehen von der Lackierung alle gleich sein.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (13. März 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre, aber die Rahmen sollten abgesehen von der Lackierung alle gleich sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Soederbohm




da hat er recht...


----------



## meth3434 (13. März 2006)

Warum sollte da irgendwas anders sein?   vielleicht ein anderer Dämpfer aber am Rahmen selber ändert sich doch nix!!!

Übrigens gibt es hier einen "dies und das" thread, der wäre doch für sowas echt geeignet.....


----------



## kuka.berlin (13. März 2006)

Ist am 90er nicht der Hinterbau aus Carbon??


----------



## cadutamassi (13. März 2006)

kuka.berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist am 90er nicht der Hinterbau aus Carbon??



Ne, die sind laut Importeur wirklich alle gleich, einzig das Cult hat ne aufwendigere Lackierung. Das macht den auch Preis-Unterschied zwischen dem Cult- und dem 90er-Rahmen.


----------



## Redking (13. März 2006)

Es gibt wohl auch noch eine SonderEdition vom Slayer!
In Team Lackierung!


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wohl auch noch eine SonderEdition vom Slayer!
> In Team Lackierung!



Frank hat es ab April im Angebot

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/radsport-kimmerle-angebote.html


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. März 2006)

Die Rahmen sind alle gleich! Es ist sogar immer der gleiche hochwertige Fox Float RP3 Dämpfer verbaut. Also auch bei den günstigeren Modellen.. Das 30er gibt es aber eh nicht in Deutschland! Erst ab 50. Das 90er hat auch keinen Carbonhinterbau!
Die Rot/Weiße Ahornlackierung wird es ab April in einer limitierten Auflage geben. 25 Stück für Deutschland. An dem Rahmen ist aber auch alles gleich, wie bei seinen geschwistern nur eben mit der hochwertigen (von Hand abgeklebte) Lackierung!! Schnell zugreifen!! Gibt schon einige vorbestellungen...

greetings,


----------



## meth3434 (14. März 2006)

kuka.berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist am 90er nicht der Hinterbau aus Carbon??




und ich hab gehört wenn man es mit wasser begiest und mit dünger einreibt wächst es über nacht und man muss nicht die passende Rahmengrösse kaufen...


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. März 2006)

Sorry hab grad an das ETSX gedacht!

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (23. März 2006)

> Die Rot/Weiße Ahornlackierung wird es ab April in einer limitierten Auflage geben. 25 Stück für Deutschland. An dem Rahmen ist aber auch alles gleich, wie bei seinen geschwistern nur eben mit der hochwertigen (von Hand abgeklebte) Lackierung!! Schnell zugreifen!! Gibt schon einige vorbestellungen...


Ist das diese Naßlackierung oder gepulvert  Ich nehme an das das Slayer Stealth weiterhin als SE angeboten wird?! Denn ich will mir dieses Jahr noch ein Slayer zulegen   und werde mich dann von meinem Jekyll verabschieden


----------



## iNSANE! (23. März 2006)

Ja, das Rote Dekor ist Nasslackiert.
Und ein Slayer Stealth waere mir neu - ich dachte ich hab ein SWITCH Stealth.
Gruss, Felix


----------



## bestmove (23. März 2006)

> Und ein Slayer Stealth waere mir neu - ich dachte ich hab ein SWITCH Stealth



ich meine das Slayer Cult Farbe: Polished + Stealth Black


----------

